
Show HN: AI that predicts the future price of cryptocurrency - naeemnur
https://kryptopredict.com/
======
oraphalous
If it works I don't really get why you'd ever make it public...

But then again - there was a dude once that found a massive hole in the way
dealers standardly dealt black jack - and used that knowledge to publish a
paper in an obscure journal on probability... so... I guess it happens.

------
greatNespresso
Isn't 96.3% prediction accuracy actually looking like overfitting ?

